
Town dusts off typewriters after cyber-attack - dberhane
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45032132
======
dev_dull
This is exactly why I'm a huge fan of burdensome, difficult, snowflakey voting
systems. Every state should be different. It should take many people to count
the ballots. It should be _hard_.

Just like a natural organism, mono-cultures collapse because they are
vulnerable. Voting should be a distributed system.

~~~
mr_overalls
> snowflakey

I'm not sure if you're making a subtle political point here, or if there is a
use of "snowflakey" that I'm not aware of.

~~~
erk__
I guess it is used as a synonym of unique here.

~~~
dev_dull
Yes unique. Is that not what the word means anymore?

~~~
mr_overalls
I was thinking of how Trump supporters call liberals "snowflakes," but the
meaning didn't seem to fit here. Thanks for the clarification!

------
SparkleBunny
Their "backups" were both online and on the same network. Lol. There's a
reason tapes still exist.

~~~
justsomedude43
Not tapes, but sane sys admins. Whoever leaves backups on the same subnet as
the production servers, probably with the same credentials too, is NOT sane
and should not be working in IT.

------
closeparen
Are Windows desktops still running vulnerability-riddled network services?
(For what?) Otherwise, how does something like this affect an entire
organization at once?

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Not a cyber attack, but a cyber “oopsie.”

